# Spider Weights



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Would a 2 oz Spider weight hold as well or better than a 3 oz pyramid weight (or more)? My goal is to use as little weight as possible. So i think a spider weight would be the way to go. (surf fishing)


----------



## snakeawave (Oct 1, 2007)

I have used spider weights when it was rough , but mostly I would just use 2-4 oz pyramids depending on rod and line size. But to answer your yes I think the 2oz spider will hold better than a 3oz just costs more to replace.


----------



## Reel Mccoy (Dec 30, 2009)

I only use the Spider weights when it is rough. You can get them at Bass Pro for a few bucks per weight. The Spider definately has more holding power than a pyramid, but they are quite a bit more expensive.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Most local shops carry them as well. No need for Bass-ho.


----------

